
Russia Buys Quarter of World Yuan Reserves in Shift from Dollar - rblion
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-09/russia-boosted-yuan-euro-holdings-as-it-dumped-dollars-in-2018
======
oldmancoyote
Russia withdrew its gold reserves from the US about 6 months before it first
invaded one of it's neighbors, Georgia I think it was. In retrospect it is a
clear sign that Russia's invasion was pre-planned.

Is Russia planning something similar now? Further occupation of Ukraine
perhaps. Judging from current Russian activity it seems likely that Russia
plans something there soon.

Russia seems afraid to hold dollars. This is ominous.

